# Heart Murmur



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi

I was told about 12 years ago that I have a heart murmur, but no follow up tests were done regarding this.  I saw my GP at the end of last year about this, (due to my mum needing major heart surgery), and had an echocardiogram done in January which did not find any problem.

When I went for my 16 week antenatal appointment at the hospital, the consultant picked up my heart murmur and was  bit concerned about it.  She told me they will need to keep a close eye on me, and the midwife there just said oh it just means that you will have to have a quick second stage.

Can you give me more info about this please, as to what the implications are etc?  

I am seeing my consultant again at 24 weeks and also have to go the antenatal anaesthetic clinic at 32 weeks.

Any info would be great.  I am seeing my midwife again in 2 weeks so will ask her then about the implications. 

Thanks

Moomin


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

If your echocardiogram was normal, why all the fuss?.  This seems a bit extreme!  Why dont you ask them to review the cardiologists notes and confirm whether it is there or not.  Explain to the concultant too that you were told there was no problem at the scan.

If you have a murmour you will normally be given antibioics in labour to prevent an infection in the heart.  You will have been told to have antibiotics before dental treatment too usually, if you havent you need to find out why!

As long as your labour is progressing and your pulse/blood pressure is fine you can labour like anyone else.  If there are problems becoming evident they will be addressed at the time, so dont worry.

Hope this helps but i think you should get some clarification

Jan


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jan

Thanks...... my GP refered me for my echocardiogram, but have not seen a cardiologist. I do have a copy of the report from the echo, which I have now put in my pregnancy notes so that when I go back to see the consultant next month I can discuss it with him again.

No one seemed concerned about it until my 16 week appointment, and then I didn't see my normal consultant.  Will see what happens at 24 weeks

Moomin
xxx


----------

